# Creamy stool



## dofdof (Jan 20, 2006)

My baby is 1 &1/2 month old.
I am breastfeeding her. She usually has 3-4 BM a day very soft and liquid, last week she started having 1 BM (big one







) per day, and this week she is having a BM every other day







and the stool is somewhat creamy







: .

It's that normal?









Thanks


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a BF two-month old who is going thru something similar. She didn't poop for several days, then started to poop once a day and it was no longer seedy and squirty, but pudding-like or creamy. I have seen a couple of other recent posts about this kind of poo at about this age so I am assuming our babies are doing what's normal. I am going to ask my ped about it at DD's check-up next week, but am guessing she'll say the same...I'll report back if not!


----------



## dofdof (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrklynMama*
I have a BF two-month old who is going thru something similar. She didn't poop for several days, then started to poop once a day and it was no longer seedy and squirty, but pudding-like or creamy. I have seen a couple of other recent posts about this kind of poo at about this age so I am assuming our babies are doing what's normal. I am going to ask my ped about it at DD's check-up next week, but am guessing she'll say the same...I'll report back if not!

























Thank you for your answer, let me know what the ped is telling you guys.


----------



## coobabysmom (Nov 16, 2005)

This past week my ebf 12 wk ds started going every other day and the consistantly is pudding-like and amount is larger than before (definitely blow outs!). He doesn't seem to be in any discomfort.

I was under the impression that bf babies supposed to go every day or a few times a day...

A friend just suggested that I drink more water & to do more tummy massages...


----------



## corwinegall (Jul 7, 2004)

It sounds normal to me. Dd is 10 mos and still exclusively bf, but she's not consistant with the poo. Usually once a day, sometimes twice, sometimes she skips a day, most often yellowish and creamy, sometimes it's runny, sometimes green, sometimes there's a little, sometimes there's a LOT...


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

As long as the stools are yellow-tannish in color (like mustard, or similar, in color...) and not greenish, or black-ish, and babe is have plenty of wet diapers during the day (Like, 5 or more) everything is fine.









Sometimes they may go for a day without one. A bm every other day is ok, or every few days.

Keep in mind, breastmilk is more efficiently and completely digested, so baby uses more of it, and there is less waste left over after babe is done digesting it, hence, the possibility of fewer bm's.

Also it is totally normal for the stool to be loose, pasty or even almost runny (my babe) in consistency. Don't worry, it's not diarreah, just normal Breastmilk stool.


----------



## dofdof (Jan 20, 2006)

Help Now My Baby Has Not Had A Bm In 3 Days.























I Tried Drinking More H2o But It Does Not Help. What Can I Do?


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

If your baby is breastfed and not in obvious discomfort, then nothing is wrong. There is nothing you need to do but wait, and be prepared for a big cleanup when the poop comes!







The pp is correct; breastfed babies can go a week (I've heard of 10 days!) between poops and never have a problem. I know it's hard, but relax- it's fine.


----------



## UnassistedMomma (Jan 24, 2006)

You are quite normal. BF babies at the age your little one is (1-1/2mos) are reaching the point where their little digestive systems are more developed and the frequency and consistency of poos will start changing at this age. As long as the color is good and mustardy or buttery and the babe is comfortable, you have nothing to fear.


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

My dd is almost 6 months old. She was horribly gassy and had green, mucousy stools (many a day) for most of her life. Around maybe 4 months, I figured out the well water I was drinking was bothering her. Switched to distilled, and she suddenly had normal breastfed baby poops -- usually 1/day. After a while, they started spacing out. Every other day, then every 6 days, then every 8 days, and then I had to give her a suppository, and then I gave her karo syrup to make her go







. As frequency decreased, consistency became very thick and pudding-like.

So. I had read that up to 10 days is okay, because (as pp mentioned) babe's body makes efficient use of bm. However, my instinct told me that this was not good for my dd, and I've never let her go past 8 days. She gets very gassy, and I just felt like it wasn't good. So I've been taking her for craniosacral therapy to try to help with this. She had her 4th appt on Monday, and it was very intense. She released a ton of emotion from after her birth (she was deep suctioned due to meconium staining). The craniosacral therapist even said she got the sense that she was angry over the hearing test, lol. She rolled and thrashed and cried on the table for about 20 minutes -- getting all of that anger and frustration out. Towards the end I got the sense that she was mad at me because I didn't protect her. I held her in my arms and cried and told her I was sorry that I didn't protect her from those things, and that I loved her. The words were like a magic balm -- the crying stopped almost immediately, and she looked up at me and gave me a HUGE smile. The therapist said she had been holding everything in her gut (surprise!), and had experienced a tremendous release.

Last night she had a HUGE poop with no assistance from me (only 2 days after her last poop), and she had hardly any gas last night (she usually spends the whole night kicking me from the gassiness). I am currently holding my breath in the hopes that her digestive system will be more "normal" now, and she'll poop more regularly and the gassiness will diminish.

I guess my point is to listen to your gut instinct, and if you think something is not right then do something about it. A ped will probably tell you everything is fine, or to use karo syrup or a suppository. I didn't consult with a ped because we're not vaxing and I haven't found a ped yet who will work with us. But I was not comfortable with the suppository or karo syrup, I only used them because I was desperate. I cannot recommend CST highly enough -- it has had a profound impact on dd (I sought it out previously to help with nursing problems, also brought on by the suctioning IMO). It is a wonderful thing. If you're interested, go to the Upledger Institute's website and click on find a practitioner. It will point you to people in your area who have been educated through them (highly respected school).

GL mama, and feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## sarahloughmiller (May 22, 2004)

My babies poop once a week and it is very creamy/pastey. I wouldn't worry unless it seems to bother your baby.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

Also, green stool could mean too much foremilk and not enough hindmilk.

My babe had a touch of that for a little bit, though not severe. I found the remedy to that was for me to just offer the same breast to babe for 2 or so feedings before I switched sides. That way I was sure that babe got to the hind milk. I especially had to make sure I did this when were out somewhere and babe didn't spend as long at the breast as he normally would.


----------



## dofdof (Jan 20, 2006)

THANK TO ALL








MY GIRLFREND TOLD ME TO GIVE MY BABY AN ENEMA..JUST THE IDEA OF IT MAKES ME SICK.























I WILL WAIT A FEW MORE DAYS







KEEPING MY FINGERS CROSSED

THANKS FOR THE ADVICE ON CST. I AM A PHYSICAL THERAPIST AND I KNOW VERY WELL THAT TECHNIQUE..IT WORKS


----------

